# Recommendations for Louth architect



## AmandaMc (22 Mar 2014)

Hi,

I'm in mid louth and keen to get recommendations for an architect in the area. I presume for planning purposes it is best to deal with someone local as Louth seems to be one of the trickier counties in terms of the planning process.

Aiming for something modern but still warm/homely etc. Sorry a bit vague I know but we'd like an architect who is open to our idea's while helping us refine what we actually want and give us advice on current trends, insulation etc.

I'm in mid Louth so drogheda or dundalk based architects would be ideal.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## daithi28 (25 Mar 2014)

Hi Amanda,

I have no business affiliation with any architect or engineer  in Co. Louth but I do have approximately 13 years experience dealing with/working with architects from Louth on a daily basis and over the years I’ve probably seen thousands of projects specific to Louth. I’ve probably worked with every architect in Louth at one time or another and also every kind of person that designs house plans in the County. If I had the opportunity to build a one-off house in the Wee County and it was my money building my home, I would use McKevitt Architects, based in Drogheda. Turlough McKevitt has been running the practice in Drogheda for many years and in the last 5-7 years or so, his son James has joined the practice.

Their designs in terms of one-off houses are a mixture of contemporary with good visual cues to the vernacular rural housing, though I have also seen some modernist designs. Have a look at their portfolio online. In the ‘new build’ section, the house in Annagassan is close to where I used to live. It’s lovely and modern in appearance with the use of clean lines and good window proportions, yet the general structure is a traditional long bungalow. It’s located down a tiny narrow laneway and is secluded to the front, yet opens out to the beach at the rear. It’s lovely. Under the ‘extension’ section, I know the owner of the house in Clogherhead. It was once a depilated little cottage surrounded by briars. Honestly you cannot drive by the finished house without stopping, reversing back and having a good look, it’s that beautiful.

I am also aware of a one-off house project James designed in 2013 in an area called Begrath, near Tullyallen. I don’t know if it has started construction, but the design was pretty amazing and I doubt that if it had not been for the good design, the house would have received planning as the site was a very elevated, exposed and sensitive one.. I know the clients were very happy with the steer James was able to give them and they were over the moon with their grant of permission.

Like I’ve said, I don’t have any affiliation with any architect, I don’t work for one and one doesn’t work for me.. I’ve probably met with a few hundred different architects over the years and all I can tell you is they would be my 1st choice.

www.mckevittarchitects.ie


----------



## AmandaMc (31 Mar 2014)

Many thanks for your reply and recommendation.  Funny thing is (before I saw your post) we found a house we love in the area (Blackrock) and asked who the architect was and it's McKevitts in Dundalk- a different practice but the owner (Pauric) is the brother (or another close relative) McKevitt in Drogheda.  We contacted him today to arrange a meeting but based on your recommendation we'll contact James also.  They both have fantastic reputations locally and were the one practice years back I think (although I could have that wrong).  Thanks again


----------



## daithi28 (2 Apr 2014)

Hi Amanda,

Ah yes, Paraic McKevitt is a nephew of Turlough McKevitt and cousin of James. I'm led to believe Paraic would have trained in Turlough McKevitts office years ago before going out on his own.

I think I know the house in Blackrock you are referring to. Is this the render and brick property just north of the old square, a house which is kind of single storey to the front but two storey to the back? If so, it is a lovely property. Paraic would have also designed the former Oystercatcher in Carlingford.


----------



## AmandaMc (4 Apr 2014)

He has a few around Blackrock alright.  This particular one is in the Hamilton (part of it is a 3 story).  But he has a few lovely houses alright!  Thanks again


----------

